# She Made This UP



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

She made this up and it needs a name . 

On a crispy air fried Tortilla shell there is pulled pork with sweet and spicy kraft sauce , cherry tomatoes , lettuce , bell pepper , onion , sharp cheddar , Salsa ( hot chunky ) and possibly something else , OH , Avocado .

While eating lunch we decided this needs a name so can be a repeat some day .
I have it narrowed down to either a open face sandwich if hand held ( name please ) OR if eaten from the shell a salad , ( name please ).

Now for the members task , please name it .


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Pulled Pork Tortilla. it looks delicious.👍


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Isn't that kind of Tex-Mex?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Sounds like a chalupa to me. They can be flat or taco shaped.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@wooleybooger - does Mexico have a sweet salsa? That sounds more Texas to me.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

sweet and spicy kraft BBQ sauce 

Salsa ( hot chunky )


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Sounds like a chalupa to me. They can be flat or taco shaped.


We have a winner .
Cha - Lupa

Unanimous definition - - agreement of 2 or more people .


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Years ago when I was working graveyard shift I'd get up around 1 or 2 PM and go to a little hole in the wall Mexican place down the street. I'd order their Acapulco Chalupa I think it was called. Fried corn tortilla that was covered a 10" plate, piled high with refried beans, onions, lettuce, cheese, more refried beans lettuce cheese and onions, etc. then topped with avocado, all surrounded with green and ripe olives and a Superior beer to wash it down. Gad it was good.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

You people are killing me here, man that looks great. I don't know the names of most Mexican foods but that sure does look mighty goooood to me. I have tried my hand at cooking Mexican, so far about the only thing I have made that was good is a taco salad and taco soup. Oh well, maybe one day...


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Very similar to some pork carnitas I watched being made on America's test kitchen a few months ago. Very yummy!


----------

